# Newquay, Cornwall



## Verde (4 May 2018)

I am ahead of time as we are not moving to Newquay before next year, but I just love planning: cool: I'm moving from Spain with my family, 3 dogs and my 14hh arabian horse 

I'd love to know how much is the average cost for Diy Livery and Part Livery? Where could I find these? 

PS. I do not know anyone from there so I'd love to get some friends too


----------



## Verde (8 May 2018)

Okay I will be the first to reply to my thread 

Some changes...I studied a bit and I thing Grass Livery would be the best as my horses lives in that way now. With a shelter of course. And an other change...we decided that we are not going to sell our other horse, so we are moving with 2 arabian geldings


----------



## Snowfilly (8 May 2018)

Hello  can't advise you in livery as such but I live near Parrenporth next town down. We had an Arab for 26 years, wha bloodlines are yours?

There is a very active riding club in Newquay.

There's a couple of facebook groups if you're on there? Hay and haylage is fairly easy to come by, we're currently paying £30 for a round bale of hay.

Penmellyn vets hae a specialist equine hospital in St. columb, so quite close, and have some good vets.


The farriers all seems to have waiting lists a mile long but are good.

Colraine equestrian centre have lots of dressage and showjumping shows.

The hacking is rubbish in general, lots of roadwork.


----------



## Verde (8 May 2018)

Ooh thank you for your help  

I don&#8217;t do dressage nor jump...I mostly do hacking so that&#8217;s bad if it&#8217;s more like rubbish there.

I have my horses at home farm now, so I definitely would like to do almost all by myself, but as if we need to travel a bit etc would be some help be good to have...grass livery specially with possible extras with ££. My boys are both barefoot and I&#8217;ve took courses to take care of their hoofs by myself.

My boys are both from Spanish bloodlines, but they have almost nothing common. The other (the horse of my life) is small 14hh, compact, but wide and with huge teacup nose and wide neck + tight mane. His grandfathers are Borneo and Efren. The other is like a barbie horse...slim and 15+hh, with typical silky mane and more regular head. He also have lots of &#8220;names&#8221; in his family tree. Their  characters are totally different too  So weird they are both pure arabs 

What horse you&#8217;ve got now?


----------

